# painting my travel trailer



## mrs_truesdell (May 22, 2008)

hi i bought a travel trailor made by forest river but has no decals at all just plain white waffer sides. it is a 2005 fema trailer and i want to get a scene painted down the sides but i dont know what type of company to go to and would i use decals or airbrushing or hand painting?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello,

You should check around where you live for graphic shops or sign shops. We have several graphic and sign shops around here and they offer custom graphics and vinyl work. They can take an image provided by you and print that to vinyl lettering, cut it and then install it for you.

If you want to see one thats online, you could check here.

You could also consider a mural.

For original decals, the only place I know to get them would from Forest River. I dont know if you could order them, maybe check their website or call them, but if not you could always check with a local RV dealer. If your camper is still in production, they can likely order decals for it.


----------

